# London (Ont.) Police Service Constable provided info to the Hells Angels



## Cloud Cover (6 Jan 2006)

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act

Sting nabs crooked cop

The London officer disclosed confidential data he knew could be passed to the Hells Angels.
By PETER GEIGEN-MILLER, FREE PRESS REPORTER


A former London police constable who disclosed confidential information he knew could be passed on to the Hells Angels motorcycle gang was snared in an intricate sting aimed at uncovering his illicit activities. 

Details of the undercover investigation that led to charges against Frank Boros, 35, of London were outlined yesterday in a statement in the Ontario Court of Justice. 

Boros pleaded guilty to criminal charges of breach of trust, trafficking in a controlled substance -- anabolic steroids -- and possession of a marijuana stash found in his home when investigators executed a search warrant. 

The breach of trust was passing on confidential police information to someone not authorized to receive it. 

Confronted by the officer who arrested him in September, 2004, about the possibility of confidential information he provided going to a motorcycle gang, Boros responded: "Sorry I let you guys down." 

After accepting the guilty pleas, Justice Deborah Livingstone delayed sentencing until March 9 to allow preparation of a pre-sentence report. 

Police began investigating Boros after an RCMP officer working with the biker enforcement unit alerted London police that someone called "Frank the cop" might be passing on confidential police information to a woman friend of a police informant. 

Frank the cop was Boros. 

After police surveillance of Boros in late 2002 confirmed doubts about his integrity, police put together an investigation plan called Project Opportunity. 

The team assigned to the probe was headed by OPP criminal investigation officers and included members of the force's biker enforcement unit and the OPP technical services branch. 

Police investigators recruited an agent, identified in the statement of facts only as 3034, to gain the trust of Boros. 

"Mr. Boros was familiar with the agent's past standing as an affiliate motorcycle gang member," says the statement of facts. 

After Agent 3034 befriended Boros in 2004, he agreed to sell the officer a special chainsaw needed for a tree-cutting service the constable operated. 

Boros told the agent the saw cost about $900, but he'd be willing to pay $300 for one. He stipulated the saw not come from a residential crime. 

Investigators purchased a saw for $1,000.44 and it was delivered to Boros in July 2004. He agreed to pay with cash or steroids, although no payment was made initially. 

As the investigation progressed, the agent asked Boros to check out several names for him. The names were fictitious, provided by investigators and flagged to reveal any queries made through the Canadian Police Information Centre. 

The requested information was provided by Boros, obtained through the police computer system while he was on duty. 

In one case, the agent told Boros he wanted information about a man named Randy Murray -- again fictitious -- for his Hells Angels brothers. Boros was paid $300 for the information, obtained through his police mobile data terminal. 

Another part of the investigation involved Boros providing steroids to the agent. On one occasion, Boros delivered material he said was from his own personal supply. Later, he handed over steroids he said were from his supplier. 

The deliveries were recorded on videotape by investigators. One occurred while Boros was on duty in a marked police cruiser. 

Boros delivered vials labelled Finaplix and containing a yellow liquid. Analysis showed the liquid was a steroid called trenbolone acetate. 

Boros was arrested on Sept. 16, 2004, while leaving his home on Maidstone Lane in London. 

Investigators searching the residence found the chainsaw Boros had purchased from the agent, a small supply of a green leafy substance that turned out to be marijuana and used and unused containers of suspected anabolic steroids. 

Boros, who joined London police in January 1998, and served as a uniformed constable, also faced charges under the police services act. 

The police act charges were wiped out when Boros resigned.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Jan 2006)

Do us all a favour and stab yourself in the heart traitor.......


----------



## Sappo (7 Jan 2006)

wow... all the time and committment it takes to become a police officer, and these people are just throwing it away with stupid stupid actions.


----------



## Slim (11 Jan 2006)

Far more serious is the willingness to provide information to possible members of a motorcycle gang!

By doing that he knowingly put every member of the police service and their families in danger.

That, by itself, is quite unforgivable.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (11 Jan 2006)

You know, during wartime (or anytime for that matter), you pass information to the enemy and it's called treason.  I don't see this as any different.  This guy should fry.


----------



## mpitts (11 Jan 2006)

It is amazing what some officers will end up doing while "on the job" and think they will get away with.  Getting involved with drug trade and providing information in this manner are probably two of the worst, especially in this case when the information was being provided to the OMG's,......discracefull.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (12 Jan 2006)

I agree with Blackhorse.  This POS is a traitor and should be taken out.  The HA's are the some of the biggest A-holes in this planet.  If they kill a police officer, they get a special pin for their vest, like a medal.  
As much as it pains me, I think we have one her in Windsor as well.  He is on indefinite suspension and is charged criminally for a couple of things, but it is his friends that are the concerns.  He has spent much time with confirmed members of organized crime (HA's and otherwise) and hopefully will be punted soon.  I can only hope the Horsemen are also running a similar op on this jackhole.  I will be thrilled to post the link from the Windsor Star once he is turfed.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (12 Jan 2006)

Please do so if there is any news on this guy.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (16 Jan 2006)

There should be news from the past.  He got arrested a couple of years ago in a illegal card game in a known mafia/HA billiard hall.  I've been trying to google it up, but it is proving difficult.


----------



## Cloud Cover (15 Mar 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I agree with Blackhorse.  This POS is a traitor and should be taken out.  The HA's are the some of the biggest A-holes in this planet.  If they kill a police officer, they get a special pin for their vest, like a medal.



Have you seen the Harley with the gas tank mural painting of the YRP copper being strangled at the wheel of his cruiser? The owners initials are DM. Now there's a walking sack of diarrhea.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (20 Mar 2006)

Haven't seen that one yet, but I have to imagine that the owner is likely a suspended driver by now.  PM me with a plate if you have one.  I've got friends up that way.


----------



## Thompson_JM (21 Mar 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Have you seen the Harley with the gas tank mural painting of the YRP copper being strangled at the wheel of his cruiser? The owners initials are DM. Now there's a walking sack of diarrhea.



Is it Wrong to Envision Said motorcycle and Driver being T-Boned by an 18 Wheeler Hauling Steel?

what about if it was travelling at 120kph?

and didnt hit the brakes?

Bottom Line, if youre a freind of the Hells Angels, youre no freind of mine.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 Mar 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> Is it Wrong to Envision Said motorcycle and Driver being T-Boned by an 18 Wheeler Hauling Steel?
> 
> what about if it was travelling at 120kph?
> 
> ...



Right on, brother.  But I see it more as a steam roller or wire brush street sweeper going about 3 km/h.  Perhaps one of those two decker snow blowers you see out east?


----------



## GO!!! (22 Mar 2006)

Not to be to much of a troll, but more than one LEO I know has told me that as bad as the bikers are, they are upstanding citizens compared to the Jamaican and asian gangs that they feel would fill any hole left by the HAs.

Any truth to this zipperhead?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Mar 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Not to be to much of a troll, but more than one LEO I know has told me that as bad as the bikers are, they are upstanding citizens compared to the Jamaican and asian gangs that they feel would fill any hole left by the HAs.
> 
> Any truth to this zipperhead?



Not really.  The HA's are smarter and have a more business-like approach.  They try not to draw attention and try to come off in public as "rough around the edges, hard drinkin partiers".  The line that drives me up the wall is "if you don't f_ck with them, they won't f_ck with you".  If screwing with them includes law enforcement doing their jobs, then I guess that means the various murdered police and jail guards, along with countless acts of fire bombings and intimidation were okay, because those individuals "f_cked" with them.  
Asian gangs tend to be pretty remorseless to their own community, and other gangs that they tangle with, but they too have learned to keep a lower profile.  
Jamaican gangs seem to like being lightning rods, and do some pretty outrageous stuff.  
Any police officer that makes any sort of concession to the HA's is, at best, painfully naive.  Maybe they were just speaking to general tactics.  Just remember that once a HA kills someone for the club, they get to wear a special patch on their vest that says "Filthy Few".  If you see that on the vest, they have earned it and you are looking at a murderer.
They all suck. :threat:


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Mar 2006)

Another fallen angel. Discipline by example please! Again the integrity of the police is at bay. Never forget such bike gangs are indeed organised crime, and run a VERY tight cut-throat business. 

Drugs, prostitution, illegal firearms, or any other profiteering contraband, not forgetting extortion and murder. Anyone who panders, aids and/or assists/supports them in any matter is on the wrong side of the team.

My 2 cents.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## TCBF (22 Mar 2006)

"Far more serious is the willingness to provide information to possible members of a motorcycle gang!
By doing that he knowingly put every member of the police service and their families in danger.That, by itself, is quite unforgivable."

- The worst effect is 'Witness Chill'.  LOTS of  pukes get turned in by ex-hos they dumped on ("H_ll hath no fury like a woman scorned"), and they get turned in to CRIMESTOPPERS.  When the confidense in the security of the witness or crimestoppers or informant system drops, leads dry up.  Why?  People fear anything they tell the cops will get back to the gang.

A buddy of mine - a cop - told me back in the 1980s that every city of over 100,000 people in Ontario had a leak in it's PD.  Invariably on the civilian staff side.  The cops just don't have all the resources to do really good reference and security checks on all of those secretaries, and the gangs target the secretaries to develop intimate relations with them.  The relationship comes first - the 'hook' comes later.


----------



## gate_guard (22 Mar 2006)

zipperhead,
Don't forget the "dequaillo" patch they get to wear for assaulting a P/O.


----------



## GO!!! (22 Mar 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Not really.  The HA's are smarter and have a more business-like approach.  They try not to draw attention and try to come off in public as "rough around the edges, hard drinkin partiers".  The line that drives me up the wall is "if you don't f_ck with them, they won't f_ck with you".  If screwing with them includes law enforcement doing their jobs, then I guess that means the various murdered police and jail guards, along with countless acts of fire bombings and intimidation were okay, because those individuals "f_cked" with them.
> Asian gangs tend to be pretty remorseless to their own community, and other gangs that they tangle with, but they too have learned to keep a lower profile.
> Jamaican gangs seem to like being lightning rods, and do some pretty outrageous stuff.
> Any police officer that makes any sort of concession to the HA's is, at best, painfully naive.  Maybe they were just speaking to general tactics.  Just remember that once a HA kills someone for the club, they get to wear a special patch on their vest that says "Filthy Few".  If you see that on the vest, they have earned it and you are looking at a murderer.
> They all suck. :threat:



I believe that they were speaking from the POV of "average joe" when they stated this. The statement was something to the effect that if you have nothing to do with the drug or sex trade, the chances of bikers wrecking your day is nil, wheras the Jamaican and Asian gangs will can cause you some serious grief for no reason other than that they can.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (22 Mar 2006)

All scum, plaim and simple.  I had one of our local dealers just last night have the audacity to get upset with me that her cousin nearly died of an OD on heroin.  Three days ago our ERT Team did a kick on her place with a drug warrant.  Five guns, cocaine, crack cocaine, and heroin recovered in the search.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Devlin (22 Mar 2006)

Had an encounter with HA's when I was working at a hotel as a part time maintenance guy (high school job). They were staying at the hotel and when they were leaving our manager saw them taking a couple of TV's out of the rooms. We called the cops and they came and shut it down pretty quick. Never heard of any repurcussions against the hotel. And these guys did present themselves as just hard partyin guys just out to have a good time.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Mar 2006)

Well they aren't.....and I'll bet these clowns were just puppet gangs, or plain old wannabe's.


----------



## Devlin (22 Mar 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Well they aren't.....and I'll bet these clowns were just puppet gangs, or plain old wannabe's.



Your absolutely right...I have since learned a lot more about them through books and talking with friends and family memders in the policing community etc... to know that these guys are the worst of the worst.


----------



## Thompson_JM (23 Mar 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Your absolutely right...I have since learned a lot more about them through books and talking with friends and family memders in the policing community etc... to know that these guys are the worst of the worst.



Ive Seen em in person once. 

Travelling back from Trenton to Connaught on the 401 towards Kingston. two rows of bikes in one lane with some guy and a biker mama sitting on the the lead in the center at the front. All wearing HA vests, All with Blacked out Visors on their helmets. 

I was never more aware of my spacing within my lane as I was when passing them. 
as soon as i passed em, hit the pedal and made as much space between them and I as possible. 

a very tense moment for me....  
and not one Id care to repeat. 

Plain and Simple, I dont like em. theyre Vile human beings... (I use the term human loosely)


----------



## zipperhead_cop (23 Mar 2006)

Blackhorse7 said:
			
		

> All scum, plaim and simple.  I had one of our local dealers just last night have the audacity to get upset with me that her cousin nearly died of an OD on heroin.  Three days ago our ERT Team did a kick on her place with a drug warrant.  Five guns, cocaine, crack cocaine, and heroin recovered in the search.
> 
> Unbelievable.



Guess she should stop giving the family discount and the pin cushion wouldn't have so much product to play with.  
Sounds like you got a good kick.  Nicely done.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 May 2006)

Blackhorse7 said:
			
		

> Please do so if there is any news on this guy.



Well, there didn't end up being anything in the paper.  But Moustapha Booze quit the Windsor Police Service a couple of weeks ago as part of a plea arrangement to get some minor criminal charges against him dropped.  I would have rather see him brewed up in the media, but in this case, the end result is what mattered.  
Sayonara dickweed  :skull:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 May 2006)

I caught the tail end of it on the radio on the way in.....house arrest.

Possesion of Mary Jane, selling steriods in uniform and the info thing.......HOUSE ARREST??


----------



## TCBF (13 May 2006)

"Moustapha Booze"

- Your joking right? Is that his real name? 

Tom


----------



## Cloud Cover (13 May 2006)

From todays London Free Press. Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.

  
Ex-cop gets house arrest

Shamed and disgraced, the nine-year veteran is given a 12-month conditional sentence.
By JANE SIMS, FREE PRESS JUSTICE REPORTER


He sold confidential police information knowing it could land in the hands of the Hells Angels motorcycle club. 

He sold anabolic steroids while wearing a London police uniform. He hid marijuana in an in-line skate in his basement. 

And yesterday, shamed and disgraced, Frank Boros was allowed to go home. 

Boros, 36, a nine-year veteran of the London force, pleaded guilty in January to three charges -- criminal breach of trust, trafficking in a controlled substance and possession of marijuana. 

Yesterday, in the courthouse where his lawyer said Boros "used to walk with his head high," he was given a 12-month conditional sentence and a $250 fine. 

"You have disgraced yourself and you alone will have to live in the shadow of that shame," Ontario Court Justice Deborah Livingstone said. 

During his sentence, Boros will be required to perform 150 hours of community service in the first 10 months. 

Boros must be in his home each day from 9 p.m. to 6 a.m., unless he is travelling to and from work. 

Outside of court, Boros's lawyer, Glenn Donald, declined comment. 

Prosecutor David Foulds, director of Crown operations for the West region, said in an interview he didn't see Boros's sentence as soft. 

It reflects the former police officer's efforts to pull together "his devastating personal losses" since his arrest, said Foulds, who argued Boros should serve six to 12 months in jail. 

Boros did not exit the courthouse through the only public entrance and avoided reporters. 

During the sentencing hearing, he said he took full responsibility for his actions and described the toll on him.  
"I lost almost everything," he said to Livingstone. "My career, relationship and especially my own self-worth." 

Livingstone said the breach of trust was "very serious," but she took into account Boros's efforts to change his life and move forward as a productive member of society. 

Donald, who asked for a conditional sentence, stressed to Livingstone the shame and disgrace Boros has lived with since his arrest in 2004. 

Boros was charged in a police sting operation after an RCMP officer working with the biker enforcement unit told London police "Frank the cop" was passing on confidential information to a woman who knew a police informant. 

A police agent gained Boros's trust when he agreed to sell him a special chainsaw for his sideline tree-cutting business for $300 -- a fraction of the actual cost. 

The agent began asking for planted information that Boros found while on duty through the police computer system. 

He was paid for the information and anabolic steroids. 

Donald told Livingstone Boros grew up in London and was a high school athlete and air cadet. Through his summer jobs, he developed a love for nature and trees. 

He studied to be a parks technician but drifted to policing because of few job opportunities in his field. 

He began with Brantford police and eventually moved to London. His marriage failed and he has joint custody of a nine-year-old son. 

His police performance reviews were positive and he received a certificate of valour for saving a man who wanted to jump from an 11th-floor balcony. 

Boros also started Frank's Tree Service, a business he has since poured himself into since his arrest. It has three full-time employees and three part-time workers. 

He was engaged to Natalia Gomez, 30, and the two of them purchased and furnished a home. The day before the couple was to travel to St. Lucia to get married, police conducted a search of his house and he was charged. 

The marriage never happened and within weeks, the home was for sale. 

At the time of his arrest, Donald said, Boros was under financial pressure. He resigned from the police force last October. 

A custodial sentence, he said, would "put the nail in the coffin" of the business. 

Foulds said Livingstone needed to reflect society's condemnation of the former police officer's actions. 

"The victim here is the reputation of the London police service, the erosion of public confidence in the performance of police duties," he said. 

Foulds said police investigations and officers' lives were put at risk by Boros's actions because of greed. 

He was "the author of his own misfortune," Foulds said. 

He reminded Livingstone the London police motto is proud of our past, prepared for the future. 

"Mr. Boros' actions is a black mark on that past," Foulds said. 

Livingstone said the black mark extended to Boros's "own reputation and the police force he represented." 

She relied heavily on a Supreme Court decision that determined conditional sentences carry a heavy stigma and should not be underestimated as appropriate punishment. 

Livingstone recommended Boros's community service be done in amateur athletics or in forestry and parks. 

Prime Minister Stephen Harper has vowed to do away with conditional sentences -- known as house arrest -- for violent offences.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (14 May 2006)

A pathetic sentence, but not surprising.  If he had been giving away judges personal information, he would have done pen time.  But since police are treated like garbage by the Courts, he can get away with this shit.  I hope the LPS boys are lingering around his house, and breach his ass every chance they get.  



			
				TCBF said:
			
		

> "Moustapha Booze"
> 
> - Your joking right? Is that his real name?
> 
> Tom



Yup, that is a real name.  However, he is not the same guy that got his ass tossed by LPS.  He was one of our own tools, and we are that much better without him.  It is unfortunate that he didn't get brewed up in a more public manner.  However, I would like to think that he is still the subject of an ongoing Federal level investigation, and still has some "interesting times" in his future.


----------



## Cloud Cover (14 May 2006)

Lets just say he the safest trucks in the city, since they get inspected so often.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (14 May 2006)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Lets just say he the safest trucks in the city, since they get inspected so often.



 ;D

"Motor vehicle stops are only as a result of observable driving behaviour, obvious mechanical defect or licencing concerns".  

Surely you would not suggest that an officer would use his authority to persecute an individual?  My goodness gracious, I blush at the though!   :-X


----------

